# Beer tap handles



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jul 26, 2015)

Well these aren't fully completed yet but figured I'd post them anyways. My friend got a kegerator and wanted some nice handles and asked to make me some. One is walnut and the other maple, both sweet nicely figured. On the inside of the circles he wanted chalkboard paint so he can write whatever in the space. Wasn't sure at first how to turn the little circle because both sides have the indention, put a dowel all the way through and used my collet chuck then the jaws, since I'm using chalkboard figured it'd be covered up. Then realized just to put the dowel in a little bit and basically do the same thing and turn it away, rookie learning on the first. Still trying to decide on what to finish them with, got a coat of danish oil on them now, thought about wipe on poly after the oil cures for a few days, any suggestions? Don't mind the mess.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Sprung (Jul 26, 2015)

Nice work, Joe!

And you've reminded me that I've got to turn a few more for my wife's cousin and a couple for her uncle...


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jul 26, 2015)

@Sprung Did you use the little brass threaded inserts instead of tapping the wood? That's what I used since everyone online seems too, I didn't turn the base all the way down to make it flush because it didn't look like there would be enough wood left to hold up over time.


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 26, 2015)

Sweet !!!


----------



## gman2431 (Jul 26, 2015)

Very nice! 

I've made a couple of these before for a small brewery and used the threaded inserts. They were knurled on the outside and I epoxied them in. 

One thing I would suggest is letting that Danish oil cure real good. In my area a couple days isn't good enough and will really screw ya when you put a top finish on like poly. Trust me I've seen it happen. Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jul 26, 2015)

I'll probably bring them inside out of the humidity to cure, I didn't epoxy mine in, mainly because getting them threaded in was really hard to do, didn't want to try and remove them and mess them up, seem pretty secure though.


----------



## DKMD (Jul 26, 2015)

Cool!

Are you gonna turn some little inserts to go in the openings? Seems like a cleaner way to get the chalk board surface plus bringing it flush or proud will make it easier to write on... Just a thought.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jul 26, 2015)

Yea I did think about that, I've never used chalkboard paint so wasn't sure if you apply it multiple times and it gets really thick or not which is why I put the recess in it.


----------



## Sprung (Jul 26, 2015)

Gixxerjoe04 said:


> @Sprung Did you use the little brass threaded inserts instead of tapping the wood? That's what I used since everyone online seems too, I didn't turn the base all the way down to make it flush because it didn't look like there would be enough wood left to hold up over time.



Yes, I did use a threaded insert in the one I've made. I figured it was necessary to hold up over time, both from use pulling on the tap as well as screwing and unscrewing it from the tap as time goes on.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jul 26, 2015)

What finish did you use on yours, thought about doing CA, but that was after it was already assembled and off the lathe.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 26, 2015)

Very cool!!!

I found some helpful tips on it too....

http://www.doityourself.com/stry/7-tips-for-applying-chalkboard-paint#b


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 26, 2015)

Nice project! Wish I had a buddy with a kegerator. Poly for sure. It's very durable, ideal for this use. Wipe-on, spray, whatever.


----------



## Sprung (Jul 26, 2015)

Gixxerjoe04 said:


> What finish did you use on yours, thought about doing CA, but that was after it was already assembled and off the lathe.



I did 4 applications of Watco Danish Oil. Then finished off by buffing in 2 applications of Renaissance Wax. Gave my wife's cousin instructions to occasionally buff it with a coat or two of a paste wax, such as the Renaissance Wax or Johnson's Paste Wax or something similar.

Here's the only pic I have of the one I made. Obviously it's on the left end. Made from a piece of Cherry. Going to make him a few more, each with a different species of wood to help differentiate which is which. He's a home brewer and has a nice bar area in his basement, so some nice tap handles will fit in quite well. One of his daughters decided to try and put the sticker on it - though it quickly fell off.


----------

